# Ear Tattooing



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

My two kids have recently been reserved by buyers, and are slated to go in late June and mid-July. Both are registered with ADGA and I had planned on tattooing both. One is going as a wether, so I am not sure about putting him through the tattooing process, since the buyer is only keeping him as a pet. The other will be going to a dairy herd, and will probably be breeding stock, so it will probably be best to go ahead and tattoo her.

I bought a tattoo kit, but now I'm scared to do it. I would feel better had they not been reserved out, but I'm afraid I'm going to mess up and hurt her or something. The process looks relatively easy on the videos I've watched, but still.

Is there anything that I need to consider or watch out for so I won't mess up? Is the process really easy and I'm just worrying too much? Help!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Following! I'm scared to tattoo my kids as well...first time for me!


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Yay, I'm not the only one! There are some good videos on YouTube, but I'm feeling like I need someone "with skin on" (present) that knows how to do it, or what the pitfalls are. At least if some experienced people can come on here and say "hey, don't worry, it's easy" or something, that would be helpful---but not if it's not easy! It does look easy on the videos tho.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I tattooed my first kids this year also, it was very easy, and when the animals were restrained well they barely made any noise and were fine right after. You can restrain them yourself but its's easier if you have a disbudding/tattooing box or someone to hold them for you. The 2 biggest pointers are to make sure the area is as clean as you can get it (I use rubbing alcohol to clean area) and to make sure you don't hit a blood vein, these are very obvious to see. Another thing, make sure you hold the clamp firmly and make the needles go all the way through the ear and rub the ink in, this will make for a good tattoo that should last a lifetime. I'm sure you'll do fine, and good luck!


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Dont be scared!! Ive done hundreds of them!! Its best if you have someone to hold while you clamp. Its takes seconds some yell some dont I then just let them go and alls good. Its best that you dont touch the ears for a couple of weeks after,they soon forget. I think disbudding is worse,teejae


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Ahhhhh you guys are AWESOME! Thank you so much for the reassurance and pointers. I so appreciate them!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Bring a paper towel with you to test the tattoo first to make sure it's right side up and the letters aren't backwards. And make sure they match the registration papers.

Have someone who will restrain the goat firmly. They are strong! With a small goat I fold they're legs to make them lay down and then the restrainer sits over them locking their neck between their legs and holding the head firmly against their leg.

Use green ink.

Don't wear clothes you love.

Clean letters and numbers well in between goats.

Apply ink to ear, check tattoo on paper, squeeze firmly on ear and release, and rub ink in with tooth brush. They will scream and try to get away but generally I think it's less painful then disbudding and I do think easier.


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

nicolemackenzie said:


> Bring a paper towel with you to test the tattoo first to make sure it's right side up and the letters aren't backwards. And make sure they match the registration papers.
> 
> Have someone who will restrain the goat firmly. They are strong! With a small goat I fold they're legs to make them lay down and then the restrainer sits over them locking their neck between their legs and holding the head firmly against their leg.
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you, Nicole! I appreciate your simple explanation! Will be printing these and the rest of this thread so I can make sure to do this right.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Grab a piece of leather or even a thick slice of ham and practice squeezing the tattoo pliers. You want a fast, firm grip to make deep holes. I squeeze hard and hold for a couple seconds then release.


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Goats Rock said:


> Grab a piece of leather or even a thick slice of ham and practice squeezing the tattoo pliers. You want a fast, firm grip to make deep holes. I squeeze hard and hold for a couple seconds then release.


Great idea! I think I have some leather scraps laying around in my sewing stash.


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Does anyone have instructions on how to load these tattoo pliers:
*Jeffers® Standard Tattoo Outfit w/ Revolving Head & Ear Release*

I can't seem to find them anywhere on the Jeffers site, and none came in the box. 

Also, I ordered the 3/8" set. Should I have ordered the 5/16" set if I want to tattoo Nigerian Dwarf kids? Will 3/8" do?

One more---what is the earliest Nigi kids can be tattooed? Mine are 7 weeks on Wednesday.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I think that's the same one I have, just loosen the little brass screw then the lock should slide up so you can slide the letters in the lock them down and tighten the screw.. I wish I could make a video lol


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not sure if those pliers are the same ones I have or not, I ordered mine from Hamby Dairy Supply, I ordered the 5/16 set and tattooed Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs with it, no idea about the 3/8 set


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I think that's the same one I have, just loosen the little brass screw then the lock should slide up so you can slide the letters in the lock them down and tighten the screw.. I wish I could make a video lol


Nope---this is great, Dee! Thank you! One more question---between tattoings, what is a quick way to clean the needles so I can move on to the next baby without much lost time? Or is this a thing where I won't be able to do them one after another very easily?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I just used alcohol and a paper towel. Generously apply the alcohol then wipe clean with the towel


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't remember what age I did mine last year.. what age does everyone else normally do it?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I did mine at 3 weeks, they actually didn't hate me, I was surprised :lol:


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome. My babies are 6.5 weeks old. 

Hey---I have one that is just going to be a wether. Should I tattoo him? He's registered (did it before I realized he would be wethered) and I don't think the new owner who reserved him cares anything about registering with ADGA because he'll just be a pet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Someone told me to tattoo the wether just so he can be traced or won't need a scrapies tag or something... but I didn't do mine and he is about 10 weeks old now I think... he's dam has already started to wean him


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I tattoo the wethers right along with everyone else. It's better, as Dee mentioned so they don't have to have tags for scrapies. Plus, if this is your first time tattooing, he'll make a good practice run since it doesn't matter as much how the tattoo turns out


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lindsey, do you think it's too late to do my wether at 10 weeks?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

If you can restrain him, might need some help  
They're never too old to tattoo, if he's big enough to fit in the stanchion I'd do it that way. I tattooed 2 yearlings the other day in the milking stanchion, it was easy


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

No it's not to late to tattoo a 10 week old goat. I've done it before a whole bunch of times. Of course if you get them younger it will be easier I always get someone else to hold them down and if they are older then I try to get two people. 

It's easier to tattoo a 10 week old goat then a 2 week old calf. Omg calves are hard to do. 

The worst tattooing experience we ever had is when we had to tattoo couple adult cows. If you think tattooing a calf is hard try doing a adult cow. I got two of my brothers to squeeze the pliers, to make sure it actually went through their ears because they are so tough and we had 4 people holding the cows heads and they still moved. That was the worst.

Good luck guys and ya'll will do great!!!


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I'll go ahead and do the wether as a practice run.

What is a scrapies tag?


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

All the suggestions here are great, IMO. I did my first tattoos this year. Practiced on paper, then realized I needed to be sure I was approaching the ear from the same direction as the paper!!! Other wise it will be backwards. I think I came up from the bottom, with the pad on the outside and the pins inside, but I can't recall for sure. Play with that one.

Definitely have a helper if you can...someone that can really hold them still. And be sure to hold the pliers tight for a couple of seconds, just to be sure you have good penetration of the pins. And then scrub the ink into the holes with a toothbrush, as others have said.

I only had one registerable kid this year, but I tattoo'd her brother just for practice. I gave the buyers the option (they had no opinion either way) but we finally decided it would be conclusive ID in case the little guy got "misplaced". And, as I said, he was good practice! 

You can do this!!! :leap:


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Be sure to rub the ink in well - do not use the roll on inks. I have several failures that the breeder I bought a couple from had roll on ink and it faded so now I have to redo. I also have a couple of big girls need done that I guess faded also - I didn't rub in well enough. Tomorrow we have to redo. Bummer!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm gonna check my yearling buck before I do this year's kids to see if I did ok last year lol!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ten weeks is certainly not too late to tattoo. One time I did two yearlings. 

I rub the ink in with my finger.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Gonna tattoo the kids today!

***says to myself: "relax!"***

Yeah :lol:


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

I would have been doing mine today too, if I didn't realize that my farm tattoo needs two Ss and two Fs. Got another set of alphas on order, so I guess they will be 7-8 weeks when they get done.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I did it! With a helper to hold them  The first kid I squeezed too much so it went too deep, but by the last kid we were good 

Now I have to wait and see if they're good enough!


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> I did it! With a helper to hold them  The first kid I squeezed too much so it went too deep, but by the last kid we were good
> 
> Now I have to wait and see if they're good enough!


Yyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy! :stars::stars::stars:

Did they cry much? How did you know that you went to deep? Also, did you rub the ink paste in with your fingers or a toothbrush?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They did cry to varying degrees. The first kid bawled because it hurt (went too deep...almost all the way through the ear  )
The others not near as much. Although drama queen Ice Princess thought she should try make it look like she was dying! (did a good job of it too, lol) 

I knew it went too deep when I had a lot of trouble taking it back out of the ear. Also, the ear bled from both sides. (sooo sorry, kiddo!) Fortunately that happened only with the 'test kid'.

I was treating it like a ear tag applicator. Totally the wrong approach. 

I rubbed the ink in with my finger. I wore gloves  For the first kid I didn't, but quickly learned that that is a very easy way to get ink all.over.your hands!


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> They did cry to varying degrees. The first kid bawled because it hurt (went too deep...almost all the way through the ear  )
> The others not near as much. Although drama queen Ice Princess thought she should try make it look like she was dying! (did a good job of it too, lol)
> 
> I knew it went too deep when I had a lot of trouble taking it back out of the ear. Also, the ear bled from both sides. (sooo sorry, kiddo!) Fortunately that happened only with the 'test kid'.
> ...


Thank you for sharing, Megan! I was thinking of using gloves as well, so I'm glad you mentioned it. He he Ice Princess. How cute (but not, lol).

I am still a little nervous, but now that you have done yours and shared your experience, and everyone else has given encouragement, I think I'm ready to do my kids.

One more thing---was it easy to change the letter tiles in your tattoo pliers? I feel like that part will take me forever and I'll get nervous because the kids are crying and then it will take longer. I know---I'm probably WAY over thinking this.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes, it is easy. Just make sure you have a piece of paper or cardboard to try out the letters each time before tattooing to make sure they are in the right order/way.

After the initial clamp and taking the pliers back out of their ears, they didn't cry while I was changing the characters 

Lol, it look me about 2 weeks to decided to just go ahead and do it


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

KristiStone said:


> Thank you for sharing, Megan! I was thinking of using gloves as well, so I'm glad you mentioned it. He he Ice Princess. How cute (but not, lol).
> 
> I am still a little nervous, but now that you have done yours and shared your experience, and everyone else has given encouragement, I think I'm ready to do my kids.
> 
> One more thing---was it easy to change the letter tiles in your tattoo pliers? I feel like that part will take me forever and I'll get nervous because the kids are crying and then it will take longer. I know---I'm probably WAY over thinking this.


Letter changing...not difficult, but if you haven't already, you might consider two pliers...one to permanently house your herd letters, the other for the individual ID#...that way you only have to change one or two numbers on one set...much easier!

And "way to go" CedarPointKikos!!! Success feels really good, doesn't it!:cheers:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

It sure does, Lisa! :wahoo:


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks Cedar Point and Top Goat! I am feeling much better about this thanks to all of your help and advice!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The first few times I tattooed I didn't go deep enough. I like to hear a slight crunch before releasing. I hold it down tightly for a few seconds and then rub in in well. My last few tattoos have turned out really well.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeffers sells a set of pliers with a revolving head. (STT2 is the part number) One side is your farm letters and the other the birth #. So you only have to change one or 2 numbers as you tattoo. Sure makes it easier and faster. (They only include numerals, you will have to order the letters separately.)

Another idea for the letters and numbers is a plastic box with dividers. That way your 2's and 5's have their own spaces! ( those mess me up every time!)


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

That I am worried about with a few of the tattoos, Suzanne. Guess I'll have to wait and see! Practice makes perfect and this is no exception


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh...i just remembered an article I read on the web that was very useful to me. Here's a link:

http://kinne.net/tattoo.htm


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Goats Rock said:


> Jeffers sells a set of pliers with a revolving head. (STT2 is the part number) One side is your farm letters and the other the birth #. So you only have to change one or 2 numbers as you tattoo. Sure makes it easier and faster. (They only include numerals, you will have to order the letters separately.)
> 
> Another idea for the letters and numbers is a plastic box with dividers. That way your 2's and 5's have their own spaces! ( those mess me up every time!)


I think I have one of those! I didn't realize that you could do this. Here's the one I have, maybe you can tell me if mine will do that too.
http://www.jefferspet.com/products/revolving-head-tattoo


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I think the double one is $66.00.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I love my revolving one!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh I want a revolving one! Lol, I just got a pair of pliers


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

One more question--should I be prepared to give the babies a tetanus shot after the tattooing?


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Also---what is the easiest way to disinfect the letter and number tiles between uses?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I poured peroxide over them while in the head, then dried them with a paper towel.


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> I poured peroxide over them while in the head, then dried them with a paper towel.


Did you happen to give a tetanus shot too, or is the disinfecting of the sites and the equipment good enough?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The one that crunched almost all the way through the ear and had to be peeled off was the one done right. You have to get them that deep.

Putting ink on your letters or on the ear before clamping is a waste. All it does is make a dull mess of the needles. Put the ink in the holes after clamping them. Bend the ear backwards to open the holes and scrub hard with toothbrush. Sprinkle the area with corn starch and scrub hard again. The corn starch seals the ink into the holes.


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

KristiStone I have never given my kids a tetanus shot after tattooing. I'm not sure if anyone else does or not, but I've never done it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't give the tetanus shot after disbudding, and I've never heard of it done.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I've read that tetanus injection nullifies their CDT. So if you do give a tetanus shot, then you have to redose their CDT. (Somebody correct me if I'm wrong on this!) Based on this I rely on their transferred immunity from mom or - if I'm doing them later - the protection of the CDT.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Top Goat, you are correct, the tetanus shot will have to be re given. The anti toxin only gives short term protection.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

KristiStone said:


> Did you happen to give a tetanus shot too, or is the disinfecting of the sites and the equipment good enough?


No, I don't vaccinate at all. Just disinfected the site and equipment.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

goathiker said:


> *The one that crunched almost all the way through the ear and had to be peeled off was the one done right. You have to get them that deep.*
> 
> Putting ink on your letters or on the ear before clamping is a waste. All it does is make a dull mess of the needles. Put the ink in the holes after clamping them. Bend the ear backwards to open the holes and scrub hard with toothbrush. Sprinkle the area with corn starch and scrub hard again. The corn starch seals the ink into the holes.


Aw, no, really? Now I'm worried that the last kid I did isn't near good enough. I had to be careful with her ears too because they are super thin


----------



## JB goats (Jan 11, 2011)

This is my process (may not be the best way but it is my way). I have two tattooers with a spring ear release. I just keep the herd tattoo in one.

I catch the goat (at least 8 weeks old, that way the ears are big enough and I do have a strong husband or I use the goat stand to help). I rub the ears with a cloth that has rubbing alcohol on it. Then I look at my list to make sure I have their tattoo correct and I practice on the piece of paper before getting the ear. Then (with latex gloves on) I rub the ears with green tattoo ink using my finger. Then I hurry up and do one ear after the other (checking to make sure I am between the "ribs" of the ear). I then look at each ear to make sure they look good and to see if any are bleeding (have been told that the blood washes out the ink and doesn't hold a good tattoo) and I then rub some more ink where I tattooed (using my finger). I then pet the goat (they usually hate me by now) and let him/her go. 

Then I have a little food storage container that I have rubbing alcohol in, I dunk my toothbrush and proceed to brush the letters and numbers before starting on a new goat.

If you look at your tattoo and see that you missed a number, or only one letter took, you can register them as retattooed (cheaper to do this when you send in paperwork rather than having to change the paperwork). This is all with ADGA by the way (I have no experience with any other association).

Later I wash everything using soap and water and before I am done I use a little rubbing alcohol all over in hopes that the water dries faster (I also leave it to air dry on my counter and I flip it over a couple times).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Every single time I draw blood it doesn't take in that spot, but I also just use my finger to rub the ink in. I also have 2 tattooers. With Jill bringing up the ink on first that does make a person think lol I never could figure out why if your just going to rub more on there. But before I just read that lol I simply grab a kid, put their neck between my legs, roll on ink and push down fairly hard. Not as hard as I can or I draw blood but hard lol you know what I'm talking about . So far I have t had one that didn't look like it took right then and there but again have had to go threw and redo ones that bled. But I wait about a week and look again and if something didn't show up say the tattoo is A24 and the 4 didn't show up right then I just grab the 4 line it up and go for it again


----------

